# Just started running with Wilson and...



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

I am LOVING it. He's 11 months old and we decided to finally take the plunge and start running with him. We went on our second run this morning, and it was fabulous. He runs on lead (we're in town and he can't be off lead), but I have him run on the grass next to the bike path and he's the best running partner I've ever had. He's just happy to be out and will modify his speed to my pace. It's amazing, really. My husband took him for two runs last week and evidently, Wilson really "gets it" and knows what running doesn't mean - no sniffing, no running off to do whatever he wants, paying attention to our signals, etc...

On our run back today, we encountered not one, but TWO vizslas. Another 11 month old male and Wilson and him ran around like nut jobs for 15 minutes at full speed. Then we ran into a 9 year old intact male who unfortunately has cancer and is on his last legs. But his owner still takes him for daily long walks as much as he can handle. 

Then of course, we got home and Wilson ate his breakfast (devoured, it really), before snuggling in bed with my 4 year old until it was time for us to go to work/school.

Not really a point to my post - just wanted to gush about how much I love this breed!


----------



## redhead75 (May 8, 2013)

My husband is patiently waiting to run with our little girl. She is 6 months old so it will be a bit. This makes me happy. I’m sending it to him.


----------



## Saltwater Soul (Jan 17, 2013)

I love running with my Vizsla and she loves it as well. I know I am in much better shape with her as a running buddy.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Glad it's going well!! I miss Miles so much when I don't take him with me! Running with your V is the best


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

I was out trail running yesterday with Whistler.. I usually just go 5 or 6 kms, enough to tire me out but probably not enough for him as he never wants to jump back in the truck (he's always offleash in that trail...) We usually go in that nice ''dog trail'' where there are plenty of pups. There was a nice young intact male husky on the trail, boy was he ever gorgeous and same age as Whistler. He was offleash also, but never got into a spat with Whistler (or me,.... even after I leapt over him in the trail almost like jumping sheep. I slammed into him and he just looked at me with loving eyes... tough little bugger (the slam was unintended obviously) ) ... I think he was starring a Whistler at the time. Anyways, he joined in the run (much to the dismay of his owner)... hahah, I had to bring him back a few times... And then! Whistler jammed the breaks and I slammed into him also!! He must have been looking at birds or something.

Uneventful/eventful story, but hey, since the Vforum was offline, just thought I'd share. And welcome back to this beautiful place! ;D

Have a great run/day! 

AT


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

PS... he probably runs twice or three times the distance... hahahahah


----------



## GoolsbyMD (Jan 29, 2012)

Zoe has been my rehab girl. I used to run half marathons often but suffered a torn ACL last August and had it repaired in December. Zoe my 16month old female V has been running with me slowly increasing. For those that run with them remeber they are like humans, if you let the be coach potatoes all day for months and not go on long runs they will not be able to go out and run 6 miles and be ok. I increase our running distance 10% per week and watch her tongue, tail while running. She runs on leash for her safety (streets) and never fails to drink over half my water bottle. She also goes vizsla crazy to try and lick the sweat off my face.


----------



## Henning (Jun 26, 2013)

Ah I am looking forward to when August is old enough (5.5 months now)!


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Goolsby... That's so sweet! I run about 4 miles with Wilson in the mornings before work and he's always ready for more. Humbling when you really think you're sprinting and he looks up at me at his steady trot...


----------



## GoolsbyMD (Jan 29, 2012)

No kidding,I dont think ill ever be able to get her into a full run with me even for a short distance


----------

